# Tu distrito que harías por él?



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A ver digan de que distritos son y que harían para mejorarlos?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bombardearlo


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Dire lo que tengo ahorita en mente. Mejorar las casonas antiguas y recuperar el centro historico chalaco. No solo eso sino ayudar a la gente a pintar sus fachadas. Atreaer inversion y poner mas seguridad. Incentivar el turismo hacia las islas....y tambien hacer lo mas posible para mejorar la transportacion. No se me ocurren mas cosas pero en general haria cosas para mejorar la vida de la gente y hacerlas mas orgullosas del Callao.


Y tambien reubicar a la gente de los barracones y completar la costanera para que vaya hasta la punta. Derrumbar un poco de casas feas y hacer edificios multifamiliares. En Puerto Nuevo haria que se haga un parque y que la gente toda viva en edificios multifamiliares y abrir unas industrias mas limpias por ahi para combatir al plomo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lo unico que haria es cambiar todos los postes de luz, los semaforos, poner el cableado bajo tierra y nuevos paraderos, tachos de basura, etc....todo de diseño inovador. Eso nomas, lo demas esta bacan y mejorando!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

cómo será la triste y contrastante realidad en nuestra lima que mientras en unos distritos hacen falta innovar con faroles, en otros se busca poner agua potable


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si pues, pero hay que recordar que no es culpa de los distritos que estan bien que los otros estan mal...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

si es verdad, las diferencias son muy marcadas.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

J Block said:


> Lo unico que haria es cambiar todos los postes de luz, los semaforos, poner el cableado bajo tierra y nuevos paraderos, tachos de basura, etc....todo de diseño inovador. Eso nomas, lo demas esta bacan y mejorando!


De los que ha nombrado J block, en mi opinion, a San Isidro le cambiaria en orden de prioridad:

1. Cableado bajo tierra
2. Semaforos
3. Los tachos de basura, no me gusta ese estilo tinaja que tienen.
4. Algunos postes de luz

Los paraderos no creo porque ya han sido remodelados, en todo caso los que falten.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Pero porque hacer todos esos cambias solo en San Isidro ??
que hagan todos esos cambios entodos los distritos !!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No pues jajaja la idea es preguntar que haría por tu distrito si fueses alcalde de el.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Si eso seria lo ideal, pero hay muchos distritos a los cuales estos cambios les resultaria muy superficiales, teniendo otras deficiencias por resolver, como los clasicos baches en las pistas, veredas, iluminacion, limpieza, etc.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Pero es casi lo mismo:

-modernos semaforos
-asfaltar bien las calles
-limpieza
-iluminación
-mas seguridad
-cableado bajo tierra


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

eliminar a los apristas, luego empezar a hacer obra en trujillo !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo creo que es parecido pero cada distrito pide diferentes cosas, por ejemplo La Victoria, yo me imagino que lo último que querrían serían semaforos modernos, porque se los chorearían al toque jajaja.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Filter estas en estos momentos en Lima??


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Duh si he estado grabando programas de tv peruana pa subirlos al foro jajaja


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

No, lo digo porque son casi la 1 de la mañana en Lima.
QUE HACES DESPIERTO TAN TARDE????


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

jajaja estoy terminando un trabajo en power-point en 5 minutos ya me voy a jatear tío. Mañana tengo que ir a la Richi.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> De los que ha nombrado J block, en mi opinion, a San Isidro le cambiaria en orden de prioridad:
> 
> 1. Cableado bajo tierra
> 2. Semaforos
> ...


Sip, concuerdo 100% contigo. Tambien deberian remodelar las veredas en las zonas mas importantes como Las Begonias y Canaval y Moreyra, haciendolas de adoquines y cambiando los postes a unos mas originales.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me robe estas fotos del foro argentino, cortesia de MZN. Miren este proyecto para la Avenida Corrientes en Buenos Aires, de 1998. 

Se imaginan un proyecto asi para la Avenida Canaval y Moreyra, Camino Real o Javier Prado? Con los mismos semaforos, barandas, postes de luz, veredas etc...?


----------

